# Some people are just stupid



## High Speed Chaser (May 9, 2009)

Been training with St John Ambulance as a cadet to provide first aid a local and major (including sporting) events and we were discussing and training for Anaphylactic shock. So someone told us a story.

They was at a sporting event where the wife runs into the first aid room screaming help my husband he is having a severe reaction to the fish he just ate, and it's happened before. The responder runs to the guy who doesn't have an EpiPen. Ambulance is called (got there quickly)... so anyway once the paramedics inject some adrenaline and the hand over from St John Ambulance to the state run ambulance occurs, the responder asks Why don't you have an EpiPen (EpiPens were very expensive at that time)? If this has happened before, Why did you eat fish? To which the guy replied I like the taste of fish. What an idiot this guy is eating something he knows can kill him, especially when he doesn't have an EpiPen. :wacko:

A side note. St John Ambulance doesn't carry EpiPens for three reasons that I know of. 


They are expensive (St John Ambulance is non profit)
They only last around 12 months
Most equipment is stored in vehicles especially at local events and it gets quite hot where I am.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 9, 2009)

Like I always say... "Stupid gives us job security!"

You should have thanked him for allowing you the opurtunity to help him!


----------



## mycrofft (May 10, 2009)

*Epipens are for rookies*

And, yeah, epinephrine goes sour fast, esp in heat.
Good on you, mate, welcome aboard, and how about them shrimps on the barbies??

Hey, if diabetics can succmb to insulin shock because 'they weren't hungry', why not eat fish despite lethal reactions? Just his way of getting a twelfth opinion.


----------



## High Speed Chaser (May 10, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Good on you, mate, welcome aboard



Thanks mate



mycrofft said:


> how about them shrimps on the barbies??



Dunno prefer steak and snags on the barbies.


----------



## mycrofft (May 10, 2009)

*"Snags"...dunno. Some sort of sealife?*

I can damage a steak though.
Ask one of our posting members from the American Midwest or Montana about "Rocky Mountain Oysters" or "turkey fries".


----------



## nomofica (May 10, 2009)

Just curious... what exactly is level 2 first aid? Is that the same as first aid/CPR level C?


----------



## High Speed Chaser (May 10, 2009)

nomofica said:


> Just curious... what exactly is level 2 first aid? Is that the same as first aid/CPR level C?



*Level 1* (or “Basic First Aid”, or “Basic Life Support”): 
is a 1-day course covering primarily life-threatening emergencies: CPR, bleeding, choking and other life-threatening medical emergencies.
*
Level 2* (“Senior First Aid”):
is a 2 day course that covers all the aspects of training in Level 1, as well as specialized training for treatment of burns, bites, stings, electric shock and poisons. Level 2 reaccreditation is a 1 day course which must be taken every 3 years, but CPR reaccrediation may be required more frequently (typically yearly).
*
Level 3* (“Occupational First Aid”):
is a 4-day course covering advanced first aid, use of oxygen and Automated external defibrillators and documentation. It is suitable for workplace First Aiders and those who manage First Aid facilities.

_Taken from wikipedia_

St John actually allows you to do stand alone components such AEDs and Oxygen without getting a level 3 certification.


----------



## nomofica (May 10, 2009)

Ah, okay. That gives easy reference. I suppose that would put me in level 3 first aid with my current training.


----------



## Chelle (May 19, 2009)

And we can't fix stupid.


----------



## willbeflight (Jun 24, 2009)

In the famous words of Forrest Gump..."Stupid is as stupid does"


----------



## spnx (Jun 24, 2009)

High Speed Chaser said:


> *Level 1* (or “Basic First Aid”, or “Basic Life Support”):
> is a 1-day course covering primarily life-threatening emergencies: CPR, bleeding, choking and other life-threatening medical emergencies.
> *
> Level 2* (“Senior First Aid”):
> ...



St. John Ambulance courses in Canada would be as follows.

Emergency First aid = your Level 1

Standard First Aid = your Level 2

Medical First Responder = your Level 3

And we have EMR or AMFR, or Level 2 MFR (all the same thing) which is a two-week course.

However, one thing that appears to be different is that any time CPR is taught, AED is taught at the same time too; always.


----------



## GR1N53N (Jun 25, 2009)

If SJA down under has AMFR ("Advanced Medical First Responder"), as they do here in Canada, I believe that would equate to EMR, approximately.  It better equates to Red Cross's First Responder level, but I don't know if you're familiar with that either.

Edit: oops, looks like Spnx beat me to the punch.


----------

